# W A Y W Friday?



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Bit early because I've got a busy day tomorrow so off to bed early(ish) like a good boy.

*SM300 * and stuff from my bag...










Have a good one folks!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Usual stuff tomorrow.










Mark


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, this was taken last week but the only thing to change tomorrow morning will be the date and probably more copper than silver...










Have a great Friday everyone


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

one thing i have discovered from this i carry around alot of crap.










but ill be wearing this i think .










have a good friday.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Oh, my. You guys are so organized. Not Friday yet here and didn't took my photo yet but I'm pondering if I should do it or not. :blink:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blimey 3 posts and still on topic... must be a record! :tongue2: :lol: :lol:

Well this is my contribution...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I don't go out that often, so I travel light.










Later,

William


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Walk to work and dont own a cell phone


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

No much to show, and no watch lol. But all there be in the pocket at any time is a thin wallet and key chain with 4 keys, thats it life is simple


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Not a lot in my pockets.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

My contribution, although there's a lot less money in my pocket today than last week when I took this picture :huh:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> *SM300 * and stuff from my bag...


Nice watch, Stu


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

I do not do bags so all my crap goes in various pockets apart from the watch of course.

Martin


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Last Fridays........ :huh: looks the same apart from less change










And this instead of the OQ


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

*For work the casio*



*but after that itÂ´s OM all weekend*


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Howdy,

This is what i carry around with me.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Not a very inspiring collection of tat I'm afraid...










Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Blasted 6309 for me and a selection of the crap that's in my pockets. This was only about half, I should really have a clear out.










Andy


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Well, if I walked out of the house right now, it would be this lot:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Right now...this lot...but hope to get rid of the Dreaded Red Card taz at some point today.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here you go. Apologies for the snot rag (but at least it's reasonably clean)!

The watch is a beat up mid-size Orient automatic diver I got from another forum h34r: last week for the pricely sum of Â£15 shipped from Singapore! Lots of wabi sabi (wear & tear) - which I must admit I quite like - & it's still working well 

Have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Standard stuff from me...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Work today otherwise i would have a lot less on me :yawn:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Brilliant this thread is going really well. I can see just how many of you need a new wallet for xmas (some dont even seem to have one at all!), your other halves have been informed...   :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Almost the same as last weeks pic except I am wearing my LV today and I have about two quid instead of coppers. Can't believe what some people have in their pockets, last night I went out and had nothing at all in my pockets, isn't that why 710's have handbags :blink:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

JonW said:


> Brilliant this thread is going really well. I can see just how many of you need a new wallet for xmas (some dont even seem to have one at all!), your other halves have been informed...   :lol:


I have a couple of wallets but swapped to a metal card holder as its a lot slimmer!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not to much crap for me today


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Not to much crap for me today


A Â£20 note in your pocket on a Friday!  You must be rich. h34r:

:lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

thunderbolt said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Not to much crap for me today
> ...


Well I only got my pocket money allowance this morning :tongue2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


You're lucky. I'm not allowed to have pocket money. Apparently I waste it all on silly watches and straps. :blink: :crybaby:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Not to much crap for me today


Phil, you could use that cash and buy a bracelet mate  :lol:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RT pilot cream dial today:










Cheers


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

foztex said:


> Blasted 6309 for me and a selection of the crap that's in my pockets. This was only about half, I should really have a clear out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damkring...


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Not to much crap for me today


I know who I'll be mugging at the next WIS meeting :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Not to much crap for me today


I think you've got a dodgy pound coin, there Phil :tongue2:

Sub looks just right on the nato BTW.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Friday Pocket Dump and Breitling Premier


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> You're lucky. I'm not allowed to have pocket money. Apparently I waste it all on silly watches and straps. :blink: :crybaby:


Pretty much the same the same here, "M" stopped my pocket money, said it was to expensive to keep both me and her husband going at the same time :lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Only thing missing from the photo is the phone being used to take it.

Am I the first to admit to a packet of fags in their pocket?

RLT15


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

The new Rotary has been on the wrist since yesterday afternoon. Lume lasted all night...


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

Im a gadget geek what can i say


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t usually have anything in my pockets when at home so only wore these two first thing...










The pockets got filled somewhat when I had to nip out to the shops...










Things will be different again when I go to work but you`ll have to wait until I get home later this evening :wink2:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I havent got anything in my pockets  a crappy phone-camera pic of this weeks wear ... a 009 from Roy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Things will be different again when I go to work but you`ll have to wait until I get home later this evening :wink2:


Hyperdermic, stun gun, handcuffs... oh no sorry thats what Jase carries on sat evenings at home..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Things will be different again when I go to work but you`ll have to wait until I get home later this evening :wink2:
> ...


Well we have asked for cattle prods but the Acting MM said no 

NB if any members of the NMC are reading this I was only joking, I didn`t mean it, please don`t strike me off, I have a mortgage & four cats to support :down:


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Nothing exciting in my pockets if afraid. Those are nappy bags under my wallet, to pick up after the dog when I take him for his walk, I always make sure I've got some with me!

The watch is a Citizen promaster diver I picked up cheap from e-Bay last weekend to use as my work watch, I think it looks ok on the bond nato


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Ricster said:


> Nothing exciting in my pockets if afraid. Those are nappy bags under my wallet, to pick up after the dog when I take him for his walk, I always make sure I've got some with me!
> 
> The watch is a Citizen promaster diver I picked up cheap from e-Bay last weekend to use as my work watch, I think it looks ok on the bond nato


nappy baggs must be expensive - ive got boxes of council bags for picking up pooh - pm me youre address and ill send you a lifetime supply of bags no problem.

jason.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Stuff from pocket, work bag and wrist. Pretty normal London commuter survival pack I guess.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The pockets got filled somewhat when I had to nip out to the shops...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone's defaced your driving license Mac  ...instructions here for getting a new one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Buggrit, it`s only one I knocked up on the `puter anyway :lol:


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> nappy baggs must be expensive - ive got boxes of council bags for picking up pooh - pm me youre address and ill send you a lifetime supply of bags no problem.
> 
> jason.


Thanks for the offer Jason :lol:

I don't know how expensive the bags are but my youngest isn't out of nappies at night yet so the box is still not finished.

I'm not sure whether she'll be out of nappies before the dog is dead as he's getting on a bit now so we might not need to get anymore soon :blink:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Ricster said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > nappy baggs must be expensive - ive got boxes of council bags for picking up pooh - pm me youre address and ill send you a lifetime supply of bags no problem.
> ...


no problemo - this guy i go walking with works for the council and i now have 6 boxes of bags each containing 10000 bags. i havent worked out how many ill need in my dogs life but i think i have enough to start giving some away.

jason.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im amazed no one has asked any questions about what people carry to be honest... LIke why does Foz carry a yoyo? Why do I have a seiko tin with a bezel spring in it? Who do people carry a torch? where is JoT today? etc etc...


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

i noticed the yo yo lol BIG KID


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Marathon JSAR on Sand Zulu.










Jon


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Not a big fan of filling my pockets with crap as you can see from this minimalist shot ... Paul


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Its nice seeing british money again... Id not seen the new designs... very modern. cool. Well, I live in a country with plastic bank notes..


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JonW said:


> Im amazed no one has asked any questions about what people carry to be honest... LIke why does Foz carry a yoyo? Why do I have a seiko tin with a bezel spring in it? Who do people carry a torch? where is JoT today? etc etc...


NickD ( page 2 ) seems to have a little cellophane wrap of the like I havent seen in a long time h34r:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JonW said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Not to much crap for me today
> ...


Yeah yeah :tongue2:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

jasonm said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Im amazed no one has asked any questions about what people carry to be honest... LIke why does Foz carry a yoyo? Why do I have a seiko tin with a bezel spring in it? Who do people carry a torch? where is JoT today? etc etc...
> ...


Its ok, Cammy's heading there now


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Crap...forgot all about WAYW Friday. :sleepy:

Here's a quick and dirty...










...it's a work day, so I have two phones and an MP3 player. I also have a laptop bag with a bunch of cables, a laptop (go figure), a camera, a thing that goes "bang", and some munchies.

Hope y'all have a splendid Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Not to much crap for me today
> ...


I think you might have suggested the choice of NATO Rich, so I can't take all of the credit


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Robert said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


I bet it won't be there when he arrives. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

thunderbolt said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Cause he would have :smoke::smoke: it


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JonW said:


> Im amazed no one has asked any questions about what people carry to be honest... LIke why does Foz carry a yoyo? Why do I have a seiko tin with a bezel spring in it? Who do people carry a torch? where is JoT today? etc etc...


Now that you mention it, I should have included this.










If I go any where the least bit dark I need it. 

Later,

William


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

my wife thinks im freekin mentle .ive done a less cluttered one. and felt left out so included a torch.oh and the phone is mearly a stand in .**** left out dog buiscuits.










expected to see alot more smoking pariphanalia.

jason.


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

PP


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Not to cluttered really










Cheers Mal


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Usual boring everyday stuff


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


Thanks for that Jason, I've just had another look and I take your point :lol: If Inspector Cammy calls, it's a sweet wrapper from the Wife's sweet shop, honest guv.:lookaround:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Better late than never! Not much here since retired and stay at home.

Guess I'm the only WIS that carries a case opener, springbar tool, and a 10X magnifier around. :huh:










Almost forgot, wearing this today.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Guess I'm the only WIS that carries a case opener, springbar tool, and a 10X magnifier around.


I do have a couple of pairs of springbars in my wallet....20 + 22mm


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> > Guess I'm the only WIS that carries a case opener, springbar tool, and a 10X magnifier around.
> 
> 
> I do have a couple of pairs of springbars in my wallet....20 + 22mm


I have one in my pants :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

PaulBoy said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > > Guess I'm the only WIS that carries a case opener, springbar tool, and a 10X magnifier around.
> ...


20 or 22mm? :lol:


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm just nipping out to fix the doorbell, so not much in my pockets at present...










-- Tim

If you can't see the photo yet, it is probably because iDisk has not synced up yet!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

contents of man bag










which tells me my driving license is still in my locker, and the burned out bulb from the car side light must be under something.

more importantly it only took 45 minutes to figure out how to post pictures to the forum - mainly cos i is fick innit ! :blink:

for the record the watch was










that bloody terrible green strap has been replaced with a black nato for now.

OM for the rest of today.

good weekend all

des


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

jasonm said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Im amazed no one has asked any questions about what people carry to be honest... LIke why does Foz carry a yoyo? Why do I have a seiko tin with a bezel spring in it? Who do people carry a torch? where is JoT today? etc etc...
> ...


Hence the name maybe? :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Crap...forgot all about WAYW Friday. :sleepy:
> 
> Here's a quick and dirty...
> 
> ...


I do like that Dynamic chrono. :thumbsup: It and it's non-chrono brother keep calling to me. Some day. :mellow:

Later,

William


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Great thread. Love the Yoyo Foz. Had to leave mine out because it was in my backpack and not my pocket but I couldn't do without it when i'm bored 

Just normal everyday stuff i'm afraid. Keys, phone and Money etc... and the watch thrown in for good measure.










It's worrying me that I just picked up the camera and walked out into the back garden where I emptied my pockets onto the deck and took pictures, picked everything up and came inside to the PC. The 710 never batted an eyelid. Like it was a normal everyday thing to do... She must be getting too used to me. :huh:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> It's worrying me that I just picked up the camera and walked out into the back garden where I emptied my pockets onto the deck and took pictures, picked everything up and came inside to the PC. The 710 never batted an eyelid. Like it was a normal everyday thing to do... She must be getting too used to me. :huh:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Oh well, perfection is my middle name :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just received a couple of links for this, so I can wear it now










bloody lovely, it is


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Well, heres my pile of c**p. I stopped to pick some cigs up on the way home, and my Swiss Army knife is on my house keys. Wallet, very little money, Bluetooth headphones, TouchDiamond Phone (also used as PDA, Satnav and MP3 player. Space Pen, Zippo and Leggo keyrings. The watch arrived this morning. Looks blingy but I love it.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Its nice to see pens carried, i only carry one at work though. The Parker in my pic has the space pen ink in it so i can write upside down, useful!


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

JonW said:


> Its nice seeing british money again... Id not seen the new designs... very modern. cool. Well, I live in a country with plastic bank notes..


Ha! I was thinking the same thing about your Sydney travel card, I haven't seen one of those for years. Thats not Waverton there is it?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

minkle said:


> The Parker in my pic has the space pen ink in it so i can write upside down, useful!


That reminds me of the story about the Americans and the Soviets in the 1960s who were both looking for a device that would write in space (zero gravity). Americans spent millions of $$$ and came up with the pressurised ball point pen....the USSR used a pencil. Anyone know if there is any truth in this? :huh:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Doesn't everyone carry a yoyo :kid:










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> That reminds me of the story about the Americans and the Soviets in the 1960s who were both looking for a device that would write in space (zero gravity). Americans spent millions of $$$ and came up with the pressurised ball point pen....the USSR used a pencil. Anyone know if there is any truth in this? :huh:


Urban Myth, the Fisher Space Pen was invented by an individual working in his shed. But its a good one to bring up when there's an American in the room at parties.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

feenix said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > That reminds me of the story about the Americans and the Soviets in the 1960s who were both looking for a device that would write in space (zero gravity). Americans spent millions of $$$ and came up with the pressurised ball point pen....the USSR used a pencil. Anyone know if there is any truth in this? :huh:
> ...


Nobody knows for sure...the Soviets erased all the....nevermind. h34r:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

This little lot was in my pockets (or on my wrist) today


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This looks like fun - sorry it's not a reply. Here's my pocket crap. The little black caps are valve stem caps for my wife's car. Put new ones on that show yellow if pressure is below 30 psi.

Where are everyone else's used snot rags? Does no one else have a cold, or have they been "edited" out.

Early '60's Glycine Airman.

Best regards from Canada.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

JonW said:


>


I'm glad you posted this Jon. It's given me a sense of perspective with the PloProf. I've never seen one in the steel before and had nothing to compare it too. It actually looks a bit smaller than I thought :huh:

I really want one now.

Never happen though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Magnifcant watch Jon :yes:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Go on then I'll play...

I have my keys, my Buff now that the weather's turned colder, knife, phone, a few coins and my turboflame for lighting the fire. The watch is nothing fancy but it's all I've worn for the past fortnight as it's hassle free timekeeping! h34r:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

nothing on me realy

rushed over to collect my newly finnished omega

didnt need any else

except my car...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Hmmm...just found this severed finger in my pocket...










Uh...Stuart? :huh:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Hmmm...just found this severed finger in my pocket...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was there a ring on it? :huh:


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Roger said:


> Usual boring everyday stuff


Roger, May I ask why you carry a strip of axial components and a golden ball around with you?


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Toshi said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...just found this severed finger in my pocket...
> ...


Judging by the 'dirt' on it, that's where it has been


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Toshi said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...just found this severed finger in my pocket...
> ...


OK you asked for this you buggers... 










...and when your ring is this shape it ain't gonna fit! h34r: :lol:


----------



## horz (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats going to make throwing certain gang signs tricky Stu


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

potz said:


> How about doing this every first Friday of the month ....


+1 - I'm loving this thread... ...well nearly all of it!  - Still hurts like hell you know - 5 weeks ago today


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Thats going to make throwing certain gang signs tricky Stu


Maybe but I'm a dab 'hand' at this now unk:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

It makes me feel sick but i keep looking at it!

Have you finished the trips to hospital? You had to go back for more work on it didnt you?


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

potz said:


> How about doing this every first Friday of the month ....


+2

I'll go along with that. It's an interesting variation on a theme, especially as I don't own that many watches!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

minkle said:


> It makes me feel sick but i keep looking at it!
> 
> Have you finished the trips to hospital? You had to go back for more work on it didnt you?


I would get myself a novalty attachment 

Or some means of interchanging stuff...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

jasonm said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > It makes me feel sick but i keep looking at it!
> ...


An extra long vibrating finger for the lasses h34r:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

A bit late to the party h34r: But the contents of my works overall and trouser pockets.

Very quick pic, that quick I forgot my car keys 










Great idea for a thread 

Mike


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

Just the usual stuff, and a book I had hoped to start today - now added to the list of things to do tomorrow.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

MIKE said:


> A bit late to the party h34r: But the contents of my works overall and trouser pockets.
> 
> Very quick pic
> 
> ...


How much money!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I would get myself a novalty attachment
> 
> Or some means of interchanging stuff...


I remember hearing a story of a jewel thief who had a missing finger and had a fake one with a vaccuum cleaner attachment built in for sucking up diamonds. Something to look into Stu?

I actually remember, as a kid, going to my mates grandparents house and sitting in the living room when his granddad walked into the room, unplugged his hand and threw it onto the couch next to me. 

He could have warned me. I could have been scarred for life. I also remember thinking about how cool it would be to be able to do that to people. As a 10 year old I had difficulty seeing the negatives in the situation


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Things will be different again when I go to work but you`ll have to wait until I get home later this evening :wink2:


Ok that was this morning & this was while I was at work, everything except the RLT & Tudor remained in my jacket but this lot was stuffed in pockets or attached to my belt loops, well except the mug of coffee 










BTW all is not as it seems :doctor:

It`s a pen 

Oh & I have to wear the yellow armband if there`s a fire to let the FB know who`s the unit`s Co-ordinator or as I prefer to be known by my staff `El-supremo` or `Lord High Protector` :rofl:

Almost forgot, the painkillers are mine, for my arthritic shoulders & elbows :cry2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

MIKE said:


> A bit late to the party h34r: But the contents of my works overall and trouser pockets.
> 
> Very quick pic, that quick I forgot my car keys
> 
> ...


cfkucing hell Mike you a debt collector mate?"More notes than a wish list for santa :huh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> Hmmm...just found this severed finger in my pocket...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need to copy this one better than anwker SIGN :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

minkle said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > A bit late to the party h34r: But the contents of my works overall and trouser pockets.
> ...


 The takings from my round today, 2.5K. Sadly only 3% commision is mine :cry2:

Mike


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


>


...and the gas key Mac? :blink:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I would get myself a novalty attachment
> ...


Rob, Iâ€™ve been teaching my daughter some new songsâ€¦

_â€œOne, two, three, four five; Once I caught a fish alive.â€_

â€œSix, seven, eight nine; let I let it go again.â€

â€œWhy did you let it go? Because it bit my finger so.â€

â€œ Which finger did it bite?â€â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

â€œAre you taking the pi$$?â€


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yeah, it`s been on the Co-ordinator keys since the unit opened in `94 but no one actully knows where it fits :blink:

BTW I like the idea of doing this thread once a month :thumbsup:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> Hmmm...just found this severed finger in my pocket...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that this it what the hand must have looked like before being severed


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Just received a couple of links for this, so I can wear it now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How odd....I would not have though that works on a Toshi! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


I heard the US wouldn't use pencils becuase the graphite particles left whilst writing could float around and cause damage! :blink:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

11oss said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Usual boring everyday stuff
> ...


What worries me more is the Vauxhall keyring :lol:


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Roger, May I ask why you carry a strip of axial components and a golden ball around with you? Yes, you may! :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

RHB said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Its nice seeing british money again... Id not seen the new designs... very modern. cool. Well, I live in a country with plastic bank notes..
> ...


Blimey you have good eyes! yes Waverton to city


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

JonW said:


> RHB said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Ah, wise one am I!

I used to live in Chatswood and work in Artarmon, lovely part of the world


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Missed this one due to me feeling sorry for myself having a stuffy nose.

What is scary though is the number of knives that have been posted i thought it was only hooded youths that carried them h34r:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

RHB said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > RHB said:
> ...


Cool. I used to work in Chatswood and my car gets serviced in Artarmon  Yep nice part of the world indeed, we like it


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I really need bigger pockets!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Is the chunky Kit-Kat a new `Initiative`? :huh:

If a `miscreant` stops misbehaving you give it to them if not you hit `em with it







:rofl:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Is the chunky Kit-Kat a new `Initiative`? :huh:
> 
> If a `miscreant` stops misbehaving you give it to them if not you hit `em with it
> 
> ...


i'd be more worried about what he would do with that key!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

desmondus rotundus said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the chunky Kit-Kat a new `Initiative`? :huh:
> ...


Don't ask I'm sure he's got pictures of it in use


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> 11oss said:
> 
> 
> > Roger said:
> ...


You know what they say; "Vauxhall next best thing to F**K all :lol:

Nice collection of 10 Ohm resistors.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

seiko6139 said:


>


good god, have just noticed that rolex do an invicta clone

bet mine gains more time than yours does :lol:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

scottishcammy said:


> I really need bigger pockets!


Just wait til Jase sees this lot!!!!!! h34r:

handcuffs and chocolate, what more does a boy need!!!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

hippo said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > I really need bigger pockets!
> ...


...amd boy have they seen some action! :lol:

Actually, come to think of it, they've been on murderer's, rapist's, etc, etc wrists. Never really thought about that before. Maybe I should give them a clean :blink:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > scottishcammy said:
> ...


Your not showing the stockings that use the suspender clip on your phone holster there Cammy.....c'mon are they sheer? :lol: :lol:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


PMSL!! :lol:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Phone holder?!?! That's my covert airwave terminal holder I'll have you know! :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > scottishcammy said:
> ...


Standard issue along with the Chunkie Peanut KitKat eh?










:lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bit late :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> bit late :lol:


Excellent....only need to try a few more numbers and I can order that Sub LV I've been looking at :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > bit late :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > bit late :lol:
> ...


 h34r: missing numbers 8002

3 digit security number 164

just need figure out the answers to his 2 security questions

1. Favourite colour.

2. Place of birth

:huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> 1. Favourite colour.
> 
> 2. Place of birth
> 
> :huh:


 :lol:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

I missed out on this last Friday due to a 9-day internet black-out thanks to my god-dammed, f*#&^@g useless ISP.....

I had prepared a photo on the day, so 'ere it is starring my newly-arrived Orient "Blue Mako", better late than never I hope (and no, I don't carry a mobile phone with me at work - strange but true!).


----------

